# Question about GRE and its effect on Applications



## DeathDealer (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

I'm gearing my next year towards applying to USC, UCLA, NYU, AFI, and maybe even Columbia. I'm a senior at the undergraduate level.

I have a 3.8 GPA and have produced a short film that has been selected into a Texas film festival.

I haven't taken the GRE yet since the film schools that I'm applying to do not require it. If I was to take the GRE, would it look beneficial on the application? Or, would it be frowned upon to slip it in when's it's not even required?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## rob0683 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey,

I just saw your post and thought I'd recommend also applying the the Chapman program.  I'm currently in the Chapman MBA/MFA program and have had an amazing experience so far.  I visited USC, UCLA and Chapman and Chapman really is a great place.  DM me if you want any more details on our program and good luck to you!

-Rob


----------



## rob0683 (Oct 11, 2011)

BTW USC and UCLA require it.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm applying to UCLA's MFA in Screenwriting Program, and that program does NOT require the GRE.  Neither does the Production/Directing MFA program.


----------



## DeathDealer (Oct 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by rob0683:
> BTW USC and UCLA require it.


I actually called up USC and they told me that they do not require a GRE score.


----------



## collegegrad10 (Oct 21, 2011)

really?...i just took the GRE because USC had it on their requirements for MFA in screenwriting...


----------



## darkew (Nov 9, 2011)

"The GRE General test is required for admission to the Writing for Screen & Television program. The application committee will consider your Verbal and Quantitative scores on the exam."

That's from http://cinema.usc.edu/writing/graduateprocedures.cfm


----------



## DeathDealer (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm applying for the Directing program, though.


----------



## darkew (Nov 10, 2011)

I misread UCLA for USC. UCLA does not require the GRE. Good luck with your app


----------



## brittak (Nov 13, 2011)

I would say that it wouldn't hurt to take your GRE if it's not required so long as you're able to post a decent score. I took the GRE for UT Austin, but honestly, I get the impression that no one really looks at the scores anyway. I think it's a university requirement, not a program requirement.


----------

